# another "cigar" band pen



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I just finished up another cigar band pen. Similar to the one I made before, walnut burl wood and black titanium.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's really cool. It almost looks like a cigar. I'm really loving the different pens that you are making. Keep em coming.
Ken


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

very cool idea..


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking good DV.
Keep the cigar cutter away from that thing. Looks pretty real.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I posted it up on Etsy as a custom order option and closed a sale in the first 12 hours. It was a rush order for Father's Day, nothing like needing to rush a special order!


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Boy that is really gorgeous! Just goes to show people will still part with money if you have a unique and well done piece of work. Congrats on the sale. 

John


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Those are really turning out nice. Great work.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

This is the one that I just finished, going out in the mail tomorrow. 

One day I'll do a different wood, but this is my favorite :thumbsup:


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

The pen looks great!!! What type of finish do you use in it?
Nick


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I used several (like 10-12) layers of thick CA glue on the whole pen, to make extra sure that the band will stay protected for along time.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Dvoigt said:


> I used several (like 10-12) layers of thick CA glue on the whole pen, to make extra sure that the band will stay protected for along time.


 Thanks for the reply, but how do you apply the CA glue? Do you just put it on in thin coats and sand it like you would plastic?
Nick


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Nick,

There are dozens of ways to apply the CA finish, and I think I have about tried them all. typically what I do is put a drop of CA on a paper towel, then a few drops of thick CA then rub it on the wood at a slow lathe speed. Repeat until you get as many layers as you want and then sand with the Mirco Mesh pads up to 12000. Some times the CA is so smooth that I don't have to start with the roughest MM pad... and other times I spend about 5 minutes on the roughest pad alone... 

Temperature and humidity can mess with it too, so play around with it and see what works for you.


----------

